
What Happens When A Beijing Man Invites Women Into His Lamborghini? - danso
http://www.npr.org/blogs/parallels/2014/08/08/338326968/what-happens-when-a-beijing-man-invites-women-into-his-lamborghini
======
rbinv
I don't really see the difference to any of these:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XbYNAZxcWh4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XbYNAZxcWh4)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0iyeUcFKRv4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0iyeUcFKRv4)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o7kJfb7MkAs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o7kJfb7MkAs)

Fake or not, this is not really limited to a specific country.

------
acangiano
This is not exclusive to China. There are some vidoes on YouTube of guys doing
the same thing in America, with pretty much identical results. In one of them,
the guy doesn't even talk to the girls and they still get in.

------
humbert
When opportunity knocks, who wouldn't want to have the experience of riding in
a Lamborghini? Rich guys are likely exciting too, so there's potential
exciting follow-on dinners, mansion visits, etc. That kind of wealth
subconsciously changes their dating behaviors, making many into gold diggers
who must be wined and dined before believing he's interested in them. A few
wealthy people keep modest looking accommodations to more easily find
partners.

------
spindritf
This may be staged but Vitaly, a popular Youtuber, did that in the US without
even saying a word
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XbYNAZxcWh4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XbYNAZxcWh4)

It's science
[http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19302732](http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19302732)

------
seanmcdirmid
I think I saw this car last night, it was weird because there was a girl (I
think Middle eastern) talking to the guy in the car and kind of laughing...she
was already being escorted by two guys anyways. I just thought the whole scene
bizarre and couldn't make sense of it until now.

------
genwin
> Wu recalls that one of his 20-something co-workers became the mistress of a
> wealthy, middle-aged man. "One day she quit the job. The man was a public
> servant, working for a government agency."

At first, sounds like she was fooled. Then it makes sense.

------
benguild
File this under “no duh”, haha.

------
Shivetya
I doubt it would require that expensive of a car to change their behavior.

------
jsmthrowaway
Wait, when I was recruited into SV I was told that the Lamborghini I would
eventually own would allow me to do this. You folks didn't get that pitch?

/s

